# Cat Sighing



## dweamgoil

My baby boy Sasha loves to sit on me for as long as he can and nap. Sometimes, he just wants to sit on me and hang out. It really is very sweet although sometimes a bit limiting. I have noticed lately that he seems to sigh a lot, particularly when I pet him in his favorite spot and right before going to sleep.

At first, I thought that it might be indicative of some type of breathing blockage or something undetected along those lines...none of my other cats have ever sighed. I researched a bit on the Internet and it seems some cats do this in utter contentment, which melted my heart....so I guess, he's more swooning than sighing...how cute :love2 !

Does anyone else notice their cat (s) sighing?


----------



## BotanyBlack

yeah Sherbert used to sigh right before he dozed off on my lap.

Funny this post reminded me of a story I read a few years back called "Puppy Sighs"


----------



## MowMow

I never knew what it meant. That gives me a warm fuzzy now. MowMow always lets out a big sigh when we're cuddling in bed..just before he falls asleep.


----------



## catloverami

My observation is that cats "sigh" just before they're about to fall asleep. It seems to be a natural reflex. In the case of athletes, an exhalation before an exertion lowers the heart rate, and in yoga a long slow exhalation causes relaxation and reduces anxiety. Cats and other animals are yogi masters and do it instinctively.


----------



## dweamgoil

catloverami said:


> My observation is that cats "sigh" just before they're about to fall asleep. It seems to be a natural reflex.


Don't rain on my parade, catloverami 

But, in all seriousness, I do agree with you to some degree. There definitely is a biological correlation to exertion resulting in sighing to slow the heart rate. However, in cats I also do attribute it to mood since none of my other cats ever do it, and believe me, they are all very fit and active. As far as Sasha, he does it sometimes when he's not going to fall right to sleep, but is just being petted, purring loudly, and hanging out.


----------



## marie73

dweamgoil said:


> Don't rain on my parade, catloverami


OMGosh, thanks for the laugh!! :grin:


----------



## dweamgoil

Anytime


----------



## Straysmommy

I always thought it was a relaxing of the breathing rythm, because Prince purrs until he sighs and immediately falls asleep. In fact, the sigh is how I know he's fallen asleep.

I've observed it in humans too, the involuntary sighing to change from tense to relaxed breathing after a difficult moment.


----------

